# What best solution to replace a "dump terminal" with PC.



## hocheetiong (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, i am finding a solution about replace a very old "dump terminal" with a old Pentium 1&2 pc. 

1. These old "dump terminal" is use telnet on network card(NIC) for connect OpenVMS server.

2. Is it have any solution to install a FREE OS with only function using telnet(with keypad function "VT400").


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Most Operating systems allow vt400 emulation or will run free emulation programs.
FreeDOS or Linux will suite.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Perhaps you mean "dumb terminal" ??

There actually is a "dump terminal" but its use is not for various terminal emulations.

There are plenty of dumb terminal emulation packages and abilities with almost any operating systems. Even older Windows had several. Either look through the Help of your operating system looking for "dumb terminal" or just Google for it and complementing software, if needed.


----------

